# What do you think?



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

My existing setup is coming to the end of its days. I've been looking around and have come up with these basic components. Any comments would be appreciated.

Gigabyte M750SLI-DS4 socket AM2+ motherboard £72.19 
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ Dual Core AM2 Processor £70
ATI FireGL V3600 256Mb PCI-Express professional graphics card (brown box) £105
Antec NSK4000 Mini Tower Case £30
LITEON 20X INTERNAL LIGHTSCRIBE DVDRW SATA RETAIL £24
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200rpm SATA £55


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

IMHO intel over AMD

Open Box: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050R&Tpk=GIGABYTE+GA-P35-DS3r

CORE 2 DUO E7200 INTEL CORE 2 DUO DESKTOP 
PROCESSOR E7200 CPU SPEED 2.53GHZ BUS SPEED 1066MHZ L2 CACHE SIZE 3MB L2 CACHE SPEED 2.53GHZ PACKAGE TYPE LGA775 117.00


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Why do you recommend Intel over AMD? The Intel CPU is slower than the AMD and more expensive. The 775 mobo ia also more expensive than the AM2.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I find I get more bang for the buck with AMD . . I built a system last week with the 780 Series chipset and it was an absolute screamer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128335


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm really confused now. The mobos with the 780 chipset are about half the price of those with the 750a chipset.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

If you want to compare processors @3.0ghz to 3.0 ghz intel will stomp AMD's 6000. Thats why intel can charge more for their cpu's no one complains.. In fact the E7200 will OC to 3.0 easy and has SSE4 instructions built on the die.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> I'm really confused now. The mobos with the 780 chipset are about half the price of those with the 750a chipset.


I noticed that too . . wonder why? . .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-ii-nse_11.html#sect0

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/evga-nf750i-sli-ftw_10.html#sect0

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/chipse...et_Business_Multi_GPU_SLI_Tech_in_Danger.html

http://www.legionhardware.com/Board/viewtopic.php?t=4208



I think if you read thru those ........... you will soon figure out you are headed for the rocks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you compare dolar to dollar . . you get more performance with the AMD line


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/processors/3d-studio-max-9,369.html



smaller scores are faster


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

AMD is a sinker thats why they are losing billions of dollars Intel is kicking the snot out of them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...,1314,1218,1284,1283,1276,1282,1310,1311,1309


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hell ....... anything faster than the E6550 will beat the AMD 6000

and dont even talk about overclocking potential the 6000 is toped out at less than 15% the Intel is good for 30%


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...,1314,1315,1276,1313,1312,1292,1311,1310,1309


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm not buying their stock . . I'm buying their product . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . and I don't overclock . .


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Quite honestly John, the Intel is a much better package at this point in the game. Yes, it will cost more, but the long term value is much better when you resell your parts and rebuild another time. When I resell parts from my personal builds on Ebay, I always get more in return from Intel builds than I do the AMD builds.

O.K., my technology is not the latest, but not too old....a P5K-e wi/fi with an e8400 and this baby is a sweet package that has all kinds of capabilities. Joe can recommend a few Gigabyte boards that are comparable, but cheaper than the ASUS. 

I just don't think the difference in money you are talking about is worth staying with AMD at this time, and my last personal build before this one (is now my spare computer) was an AMD. I was just amazed at the difference between the AMD and Intel (total capabilities - Overclocking, Speed, etc.) when I put this one together a couple of months ago. 

I always have built an AMD, then and Intel, then an AMD, in rotation, just to become familar with the competition, etc. However, already planning for another Intel build....will not be an AMD build in this rotation for me. Unless they show me more innovation, I will stay with Intel and to be quite honest, have had great success with AMD. They have lost their edge IMHO.

Remember, just personal opinions from what I have seen in my shop (just sold the shop about two weeks ago, so no longer running that) and my personal builds. Let us know what you decide.....BTW, what power supply are you going to use in your new build?????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok then lets just get serious there is no evaluation ..... you like AMD cpu's and boards there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Uh linderman???? Hello there! Is this like the Chevy lover and the Ford lover argument?????????????? What say you.....JOE?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yes you are correct ............. :4-thatsbaray:ray:







:4-swords::4-surrend


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL. Thanks Guys. I'm not committed to AMD and I don't mind paying a bit more for Intel if you really think I need to. From what you've said Joe it looks as though my best choice would be the E8400. I can get that for £130. Would the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R socket LGA775 be a suitable mobo for it. I can get that for £75.
@Tumbleweed. I would use my existing PSU, a fairly new Jeantech 700W Storm Modular JN-700-A12C.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Mobo you might want bump.. same price range.

GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $94.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128347


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's actually cheaper than the one I specified.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Jeantech
generic


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Is that a problem Dai? 
http://www.jeantech.com/storm.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you will find it is when you upgrade the system


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

:sigh: Its spec looked quite impressive. What would you recommend bearing in mind I need to get it in the UK?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

corsair
toughpower
seasonic


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I agree with dai on this one. Jeantech is just not the quality you want for good components. I only run Seasonic in my personal rigs, although I have sold a lot of the corsair and toughpower models to customers. Keeps my service calls down and that is worth a few bucks. I also think Joe is still running Seasonic in his personal rig.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

dai said:


> corsair
> toughpower
> seasonic


None of those seem to be available from my usual supplier. The only one that they sell that I've also seen here is Antech.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

depends what you do with your rig ????? if your not into gaming / you probably dont need the most horesepower offered >

the cost of the 6000 is appealing 

the challenge might be finding a non nvidia chipset board ????? I am not sure there


I have had such horrible struggles with those; customers that come in with a shopping list of model number parts that include one of the "buggies" I give them the speel you dont want to do this ........ but they are sold 

when the system doesnt perform with stable expectations ........ they are looking at me with expectations to assist and find a fix 

most of the time the fix is not a 100% fix

in the end they are not happy and think I am the one who let them down ??


anyway ......... I am disappointed intel prices dont seem to drop much as you slide down the scale ..... dont know why that is ?????

for example ..... E6650 cost $179.00 ??????????? the E8400 is $180.00

where is the sanity in that

any of the boards you picked or have discussed will suit you well

as for the PSU have a look at the OCZ 700 watt at maplin or Ebuyer

I wish I could guarantee you that when the Jeantec give up it wont hurt anything else ........ then I would say run it till it dies ........ but unfortunately thats now the way it works


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

antec earthwatts 650 ?????? how much


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514


----------



## Confused-Novice (Jul 30, 2008)

linderman said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-ii-nse_11.html#sect0
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/evga-nf750i-sli-ftw_10.html#sect0
> 
> ...


Are these article conclusion's not all related the motherboards? and not the quality/performance of the product.

I'm not sure I'm still learning but that's what I got?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

linderman said:


> antec earthwatts 650 ?????? how much


The only earthworks from my supplier is the 500W. The ANTEC PSU/Signature 650W PSU with DC-DC Voltage R is £140. Seems a lot for a PSU.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119765 – Seasonic 700 watt

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=684734 – 650 Watt Corsair

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=192077 – 650 watt Silverstone Zues

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=475248 – Seasonic 650 Watt

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=684732 – 750 Corsair


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for those links Tumble.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well the conclusion on the 750 boards was / there isnt a good one in the bunch

the conclusion of the 790 chipset review was ..... doesnt overclock very well, suffers from gaming crashing, video corruption I remember reading about plenty of memory issues


one article was about the 790 is such a flop the motherboard manuf's are letting it die off and pulling it from production

one article was about Nvidia has deceided to quit making motherboard chipsets ........ you can read between the lines on that one


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I get the message Joe. :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Confused-Novice said:


> Are these article conclusion's not all related the motherboards? and not the quality/performance of the product.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm still learning but that's what I got?






I was trying to answer this one ? sorry for the confusion :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It now looks as though my short list is:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R socket LGA775 motherboard £75
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Socket LGA775 processor £130
ATI FireGL V3600 256Mb PCI-Express professional graphics card (brown box) £105
Antec NSK4000 Mini Tower Case £30
LITEON 20X INTERNAL LIGHTSCRIBE DVDRW SATA RETAIL £24
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200rpm SATA £55
750W TX Corsair PSU, single 12V rail, £77

£496. Ouch.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm your brits pay hard


gotta be some ways to trim that ????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?q=Intel+E7200&x=18&y=13


http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll have to work out what it would cost to buy from the states plus any customs charges.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm working on the principle that whatever I buy now is going to have to last for up to five years so I don't want to skimp if I can help it.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Mobo Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L £64.95 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145668


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> I'll have to work out what it would cost to buy from the states plus any customs charges.


Not so convenient if you have problems when you buy overseas.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure on the comparison between the cards but here is an 8600gt for 47

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135098


e8400 for 110

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139971

Gigabyte ga-ep35-ds3r 70

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143226


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Corsair TX 650W (£64.61)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------

